# Deckhand/trainee - how do I become one?



## pkka (Sep 25, 2005)

Greetings everybody.

I am sorry if this is not the right place to post this.
I am currently looking to find a job aboard a commercial vessel or an oil rig, but have very little qualifications in this area. I have sea experience and even worked at a yacht club but none of the required commercial certificates. 
Seen how many professional mariners there are on this site I kindly ask them to give me some guidance tips.
I am ready to work as anyone: deckhand, cleaner, whatever is available. I have big experience working in service (bars, restaurants, night clubs, etc.) if that helps, and under a lot of stress. I LOVE the sea and want my job to be related.
So realistically, what are my chances/prospects of finding anything? and how do I go about looking for a maritime job besides typing it in google? 
Any advise will be greatly appreciated. Thanks for Your time.

Best Regards and Happy New Year


----------

